# manual machines at auction?



## LEEQ (Jan 14, 2013)

I've seen it mentioned that old school machine tools can be had at auction for good deals. Where would a guy look for listings of auctions like this? I can't afford to buy from a dealer that already snatched up the good deal and now wants to soak up middle man $. I want to find a knee mill and ?x36" or 40" lathe.


----------



## David Kirtley (Jan 14, 2013)

You really need to track the upcoming auctions from auctioneers in your area. Many have advertisements and catalogs specifically to try to draw people to the auctions.

You are more likely to find things at university and trade school auctions as most of the public schools have seen fit to eliminate many of the programs that would have them.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 14, 2013)

Auctions around here tend to lean towards farm auctions. I would be willing to travel though if I knew there were stuff worth bidding on. I know I would like to look at this type of thing, I'm looking for resources to look in. Where are the school auctions you speak of listed?


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 14, 2013)

LEEQ,

Here are a couple:

http://www.publicsurplus.com/
http://www.govliquidation.com/auction/

Steve


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 14, 2013)

That public surplus is a good one. I wonder if all school listings are on that one. Rusty old mills and lathes on the gov one are kinda hard to take. Why would you do that?


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 14, 2013)

LEEQ - You have a Private Message


----------



## sepulling (Jan 16, 2013)

You can search www.auctionzip.com for local upcoming auctions


----------



## samthedog (Jan 16, 2013)

In this current economic climate liquidation sales are where I would be looking. Many businesses have fallen onto unfortunate times and I have heard of machines being sold for scrap that would be better off continuing life in a hobby shop. As unfortunate as this is, I am sure even the previous owners would agree that these machines deserve a second chance. I have bought a great deal from liquidators who unlike auctions, allow you to often test the equipment and it is usually located in warehouses.

Paul.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks guys. What is a liquidator and how do i find them. Do they work for banks selling repo stuff?


----------



## macrnr (Jan 16, 2013)

http://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/gsaauctions/
http://www.liveauctionworld.com/


----------



## JohnAspinall (Jan 18, 2013)

I have bought a few bits of tooling (indicators, gauge blocks) through auctions on www.proxibid.com.

Proxibid is kind of a middleman-site that puts auction-house auctions on line.  I used to be an enthusiastic browser of their auctions, 
now I am more skeptical of the value they (Proxibid) provide.  The problem is that many auction houses are not equipped to handle 
on line buyers.  The auction houses don't know how to photograph tooling so you get enough detail, their lot descriptions range from 
accurate to hilarious, many of them don't want to deal with setting up shipping, and you (the buyer) are just too far from the action.  
Long story short, there are auctions listed there that should never be listed for online customers - they are simply noise to filter.

That said, you can use Proxibid to filter auctions on the basis of driving distance, and use the catalog photos to get a better idea of
whether it's worth it to make the drive.

(In case it's not clear, I have no connection with Proxibid beyond being a user.)
 - John


----------



## Cheeseking (Jan 18, 2013)

Guys let me just say this regarding auctions.   Yes they are great places to find high quality manual machines as well as tooling.   Deals can be had but for several reasons its getting harder and harder to do it this way. FWIW I have been watching and attending industrial auctions as part of my job for 10-15 yrs.   I have bought most of the tools and machines I own this way over the same time period.  With the advent of internet and ability to bid online at these things however there is more and more competition and the prices und up going sky high.  The other factor to consider is the auction houses "cut" or buyers premium as it is known.  Used to be 8-10% now 16-18% is the norm.  Also the premium is usually 1-2% more if you bid online vs in person.  Obviously that sucks if you dont want to shoot a day off work and stand around with a bunch of grumps vying to snag that Kurt vise to sAve $50!!  They also will collect sales tax from you unless you have an exemption.  The other thing I see is any time there isan auction with lots of equipment desireable to the HSM types there are scads of those guys in attendance.   They go nuts and beat each other up driving theprices. Its comical actually.   I see stuff selling sometimes at the price of new! Now L never admit Im one of them but lets just say Ive gotten good deals and some not so good    My advice would be to definitely stay in tune with any auctions that are LOCAL that you can run over and inspect the items.  Have cash in hand and know what the new and buy it any day used price should be.  Figure in the premium, taxes and your time plus to and from travel.  Bid your max amount right at going going gone stage and either win it or walk.  Being on site also helps because often times littleodds and ends that are part of the machine you bid on end up in other peoples trucks.  Manuals, spare parts, etc often get thrown out either the auctioneer doesnt keep things together. Sometimes you do get lucky and I wish you that!


----------



## macrnr (Jan 18, 2013)

I have had some good finds on the GSA Site, Public Surplus and the Government liquidation site. A good rule of thumb I have found on used equipment is, it can be sold for no more than 1/2 of new price and I bid accordingly. With the advent of internet it is very easy to research a piece of equipment. Personally I do most of my buying on line, and I pick up the items myself. If it is a big ticket item I will take the time to look at it before I purchase.  Patience is a virtue in this game, and don't get caught up in the heat of the moment. I have made a profitable hobby dealing in used equipment that I pick up at auction. I have found some things on Craig s List, but you have to be fast, with money in hand. Here is a picture of my baby I picked up from the Government Liquidation site for $750.00. She is a very lightly used late model South Bend 10K. If I had a mind too, I could easily double my money on this machine.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 19, 2013)

I've done a lot of looking lately and what I have found confirms my suspicion; I can't afford to pay the middle man. I need to find the auctioneers that sell this machinery and go to those auctions. Maybe my local guys that do estates and farms can point me towards the guys doing industrial auctions. Any other good ideas as to how to find them?


----------



## macrnr (Jan 19, 2013)

LEEQ said:


> I've done a lot of looking lately and what I have found confirms my suspicion; I can't afford to pay the middle man. I need to find the auctioneers that sell this machinery and go to those auctions. Maybe my local guys that do estates and farms can point me towards the guys doing industrial auctions. Any other good ideas as to how to find them?



I have posted ads in Craig's List for "machines wanted" and I was able to acquire a Rockwell 10" & a South Bend 9A for very reasonable prices. My daughter and I have been doing this for two years and we have turned probably 25 Hobby lathes. Bear in mind we are doing this in New Mexico, you should have a much easier go of it in Missouri.


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 19, 2013)

LEEQ - Did you get in touch with Mark?


----------



## samthedog (Jan 19, 2013)

LEEQ said:


> thanks guys. What is a liquidator and how do i find them. Do they work for banks selling repo stuff?



They can work in this way. They also buy in bulk from companies close to banckruptcy and move the goods cheap to try get them out of the financial issue short term. The guys I buy from have a huge warehouse where I buy things by the pile rather than individual items. Where to find them depends I guess. In the USA it may be auction houses or auctioneers handling this role.

Paul.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 20, 2013)

steve, you have pm


----------



## Cheeseking (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone near Philadelphia???  This came across the transom today.  
http://www.bidspotter.com/forms/imagegallery.php?gallery=20379&page=1

There's some good stuff I'd bid on but it's too far from me unless someone local wants to on-site surrogate for us!!


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 22, 2013)

Macrnr; I feel not so bright never having thought about the machines wanted angle. Good advice.      Cheese; Wow what beautiful toys. I think I could make a trip if I won something.


----------



## toag (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd add purplewave to your list of online auction houses to visit esp for your area.  OFten have college/university equipment for sale (bought a 1600 ram radial walker turner for  400 ish) i iirc).  they sometimes have shapers (shaaaapppperrrzzzz!!!!), and everyone likes those!


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for that one. I wound up buying a basket case bridgeport from a middleman who didn't want to deal with it. My father and I will still be looking for a good smaller lathe sometime soon. 14x40 up to six foot long or so. I'll be scoping all these good places and hope people keep right on chiming in.


----------



## Guten i Norge (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi and Thx you folks for some very nice info on auctions-sites and it was nice to see it.

But the bitter truth is that it's almost impossible for me to do anything about it... but nice to read about it.


Just dreaming
Orvar


----------



## samthedog (Feb 27, 2013)

Guten i Norge said:


> Hi and Thx you folks for some very nice info on auctions-sites and it was nice to see it.
> 
> But the bitter truth is that it's almost impossible for me to do anything about it... but nice to read about it.
> 
> ...



Orvar, good machines come up regularly in Sweden. Check:

http://www.blocket.se

This is where I found my Colchester Chipmaster.

Paul.


----------

